# Table and Chairs.... Have you seen any ?



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Well it's a bit more detailed than the title. I am desperately looking for a glass (or modern) round dining table and chairs. Not fussed what the chairs look like since they all seem to be modern.

Has anyone seen anything on their shopping travels? Don't mind travelling anywhere from Torrevieja to Valencia. 

Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Coincidentally, our local Bricorama has one in stock at this very moment.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

What a great forum.. Thanks

Don't suppose you could take a guess at the diameter and recall how many chairs the were with it.

I'm sure the Bricorama at Finnestrat will have the same, is the Ontinyent store very large?

Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

piersuk said:


> What a great forum.. Thanks
> 
> Don't suppose you could take a guess at the diameter and recall how many chairs the were with it.
> 
> ...


Hmm, how large is large? I seem to recall it had 6 chairs. Can't remember if it was round or square so let's say 1.5m


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> Hmm, how large is large? I seem to recall it had 6 chairs. Can't remember if it was round or square so let's say 1.5m


OK, thanks. 

According to the wife it's got be round. It's space efficient, if you've ever heard such a thing! 6 chairs is ideal. I can add that to my tour for table! 
Thanks


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

piersuk said:


> Well it's a bit more detailed than the title. I am desperately looking for a glass (or modern) round dining table and chairs. Not fussed what the chairs look like since they all seem to be modern.
> 
> Has anyone seen anything on their shopping travels? Don't mind travelling anywhere from Torrevieja to Valencia.
> 
> Thanks


If you are in the Finestrat area near carrefour industrial estate you could try "Anticrisis" furniture outlet. There is also a massive furniture store just north of Alicante on the N332 I think it's spelt "Comperama" or similar. We wondered around their store and was well impressed. 

Steve


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks - Is that somewhere near El Campello?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

piersuk said:


> Well it's a bit more detailed than the title. I am desperately looking for a glass (or modern) round dining table and chairs. Not fussed what the chairs look like since they all seem to be modern.
> 
> Has anyone seen anything on their shopping travels? Don't mind travelling anywhere from Torrevieja to Valencia.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, I don't live far from Jalon, there may be a couple of furniture places you can try which are not far away from you.
1.There is Marina muebles on the N332, when we come onto the N332 from Javea the big shop is on our left side, it is quite a big shop with many styles of house furnishing.
2.If you look on google earth, and use the little yellow man, for street views, look for Avinguda dels Tamaits-this is a street running off the Arenal, there is a very nice shop there called Estudio Decor, on the street view you can actually see a 'very modern style'round glass table with a tree trunk base, I am sure they may have other option, but they will be pricey as it is all designer stuff.
3.There is also another shop called Tarraulla muebles on La Nau pl 42, it is opposite Lidl in Javea. 
4. There is another furniture shop, it is on the upper floor of the building which Supercor and Yorkshire linen is in, there is an underground car park, the Supercor building is on the opposite side of the Roundabout where Iceland oversea store is.
Good luck with your hunt. PS all of the shops will be open Spanish times, with a siesta in the afternoon


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

piersuk said:


> Well it's a bit more detailed than the title. I am desperately looking for a glass (or modern) round dining table and chairs. Not fussed what the chairs look like since they all seem to be modern.
> 
> Has anyone seen anything on their shopping travels? Don't mind travelling anywhere from Torrevieja to Valencia.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, I don't live far from Jalon, there may be a couple of furniture places you can try which are not far away from you.
1.There is Marina muebles on the N332, when we come onto the N332 from Javea the big shop is on our left side, it is quite a big shop with many styles of house furnishing.
2.If you look on google earth, and use the little yellow man, for street views, look for Avinguda dels Tamaits-this is a street running off the Arenal, there is a very nice shop there called Estudio Decor, on the street view you can actually see a 'very modern style'round glass table with a tree trunk base, I am sure they may have other option, but they will be pricey as it is all designer stuff.
3.There is also another shop called Tarraulla muebles on La Nau pl 42, it is opposite Lidl in Javea. 
4. There is another furniture shop, it is on the upper floor of the building which Supercor and Yorkshire linen is in, there is an underground car park, the Supercor building is on the opposite side of the Roundabout where Iceland oversea store is.
Good luck with your hunt


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

fergie said:


> Hi, I don't live far from Jalon, there may be a couple of furniture places you can try which are not far away from you.
> 1.There is Marina muebles on the N332, when we come onto the N332 from Javea the big shop is on our left side, it is quite a big shop with many styles of house furnishing.
> 2.If you look on google earth, and use the little yellow man, for street views, look for Avinguda dels Tamaits-this is a street running off the Arenal, there is a very nice shop there called Estudio Decor, on the street view you can actually see a 'very modern style'round glass table with a tree trunk base, I am sure they may have other option, but they will be pricey as it is all designer stuff.
> 3.There is also another shop called Tarraulla muebles on La Nau pl 42, it is opposite Lidl in Javea.
> ...



Thanks for that...

1. Is that near the Mas Y Mas on the 332? Not been there yet.
2. Been there and yes you're right it's very expensive. In fact possibly the same table as you've described is 1800€ + chairs  Don't want to have to increase content insurance just for a dining table 
3. Yep.. Been there nothing
4. Again.. Been there too, nothing...

It's proving a real trauma this one!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

piersuk said:


> Thanks for that...
> 
> 1. Is that near the Mas Y Mas on the 332? Not been there yet.
> 2. Been there and yes you're right it's very expensive. In fact possibly the same table as you've described is 1800€ + chairs  Don't want to have to increase content insurance just for a dining table
> ...


Just been looking through a couple of free english newspapers and there are loads of adverts for furniture. 

You are obviously on the Internet so why don't you do a search for furniture outlets in your area?

I must admit though, I searched for a modern glass topped tv stand, like the ones you can get everywhere in the UK, and was unsuccessful 

Steve


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

piersuk said:


> Thanks for that...
> 
> 1. Is that near the Mas Y Mas on the 332? Not been there yet.
> 2. Been there and yes you're right it's very expensive. In fact possibly the same table as you've described is 1800€ + chairs  Don't want to have to increase content insurance just for a dining table
> ...


Number 1 is the big shop on the opposite side of the road to Mas y Mas, worth a look.
Have you looked on Michaels second hand furniture website, if you just type in Michaels Javea you will find it, they change the new stuff added every Friday.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

tebo53 said:


> Just been looking through a couple of free english newspapers and there are loads of adverts for furniture.
> 
> You are obviously on the Internet so why don't you do a search for furniture outlets in your area?
> 
> ...


Yep, tried that. I'm not being cheeky but have you tried it, I'd be very impressed if you are able to find the requirements via an internet search. Spain is mostly independent retailers who don't have webpages and if they do it is just a page with a photo and address. Let alone their entire stock range.

Ironically, i know where you'll find a glass TV stand if you are still after one 

I've done the CBN and EW for the last few editions, nothing...

I know it's difficult hence the reasons for my specific question, I'm happy to travel the length of the Costa Blanca if someone has seen the furniture I'm after in their tours.. 





fergie said:


> Number 1 is the big shop on the opposite side of the road to Mas y Mas, worth a look.
> Have you looked on Michaels second hand furniture website, if you just type in Michaels Javea you will find it, they change the new stuff added every Friday.


Thanks Fergie.... I have got Michaels on standby for anything matching that which comes in...

I'll pop down to NUMBER 1 and take a look.


----------

